# Mont Blanc pen



## Jazz (Jan 29, 2007)

With your excellent thread on fountain pens, you guys inspired me to shoot our Agatha Christie pen, so thanks for that!

This was shot with a Nikon 2.8 60mm lens, at f25 in our new light tent.  I'd be most grateful if you have time to critique these shots, as I'm new to this kind of photography.

Cheers, Jazz

1.






2.


----------



## fmw (Jan 29, 2007)

I think the background distracts the eye from the pen in the first shot.  I would crop it heavily.  Everything else about the shot is good.  The second shot has the old dof problem.  The upper and lower edges of the top of the cap are soft.  You probably need just another f stop to extend dof a little.  The background going out of focus beyond the pen is not a problem.  Just the pen itself.  The composition of the second shot is very good and better than the first.  It is a lovely pen.


----------



## Jazz (Jan 29, 2007)

Fred - Thanks for taking the time to comment, I appreciate it.

So perhaps a simpler background on the first, okay, good.  And better composition, yes.

On the second one, I've only got 2/3 of a stop left (I shot at f25) as this lens goes to f32, but something stopped me from stopping all the way down, and now I can't remember why.  Isn't there some reason you're not supposed to crank the aperture all the way down?  Doesn't some kind of distortion happen at maximum aperture?  I think I remember reading that somewhere.

Regardless, I guess I could increase the shooting distance and gain more dof that way.


----------



## fmw (Jan 29, 2007)

Jazz said:


> Fred - Thanks for taking the time to comment, I appreciate it.
> 
> So perhaps a simpler background on the first, okay, good. And better composition, yes.
> 
> ...


 
Yes things can get soft due to diffraction at small apertures because the light interacts between the blades of the diaphragm. However, it isn't nearly as noticeable as soft focus is. I'd rather bring the whole subject into focus than worry about diffraction.

Another option would be to back away from the subject a little with the camera and then crop the image. DOF is effected more by distance than it is by aperture at these close distances.


----------



## Jazz (Jan 29, 2007)

> DOF is effected more by distance than it is by aperture at these close distances.


Got it. So pulling the camera back just a couple of inches would probably do it.


----------



## WTF? (Jan 29, 2007)

that certainly is an awesome pen.
try a simpler background.


----------



## fmw (Jan 29, 2007)

Jazz said:


> Got it. So pulling the camera back just a couple of inches would probably do it.


 
Pull back enough to get the depth of field to cover the entire pen - how ever far that is.


----------



## SMG (Jan 31, 2007)

Great looking pen you have there. Agatha Christie's are sought after like you woudln't believe, the only one with more cachet is probably the Hemingway as it is so large. 
I like the shots, the background is pretty distracting though. 

You might want to get the nib looked at though, as it looks like it is bent to me. The right tine is bent right where the iridium is welded on. Backchannel me if you need some help with this, I can point you in the right direction. 

Cheers, 
SG


----------



## Jazz (Feb 1, 2007)

Thanks SMG.  I understand re the backgrounds, especially the first.  Appreciate the comment.


----------



## CarverAderly (Jun 18, 2010)

That was spectacular pen, I just love it. These is so old pattern pen but really  looks so beautiful. I had one like this and I use it very often. The black colored pen is really looking very beautiful. You had a good collection I like it.


----------



## epatsellis (Jun 18, 2010)

I'd suggest using some black and gold reflectors to better model the pen nib. 

For an example, see page 48 of  "Lighting Secrets for the Professional Photographer" by brown, braun and grondin. Many pan this book, mostly non working hobbyists. Those of us who have done this kind of work constantly have a different view.


----------

